# "Laura Francese 97 ROCK Interview"



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Awsome Interview with a great lady!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

shizzle my nizzle. go Laura go !! :tongue:


----------



## pronovice (Jun 7, 2007)

wow nice camo


----------



## pronovice (Jun 7, 2007)

wow nice camo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Hot hot hot!!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

KaWOW!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

please more pictures!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

She sure is easy on the eyes and a great lady to talk to. :thumb:


----------



## kato14716 (Nov 18, 2009)

i listen to that show everyday that she was on.i guess she makes some bomb a-- peanut butter pie


----------



## StrapAssassin2 (Aug 12, 2010)

2 words - wow and wow.


----------



## wicked251 (May 11, 2005)

You are amazing!


----------



## drake127 (Aug 24, 2010)

Martin and Laura hard to beat


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

kbrando said:


> Awsome Interview with a great lady!


Laura is like the ultimate woman. Her inner beauty is even greater than her outer beauty.


----------



## sparerib (Dec 24, 2009)

nice


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bigdbarrie (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm going to the Bills Packers game in Green Bay just to see Laura!!!!!


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

I will tune in, but only if she is for sure going to discuss her jewelry line.


----------



## McHuntin420 (Feb 14, 2010)

:lie::lie::lie:


JWaltrip said:


> I will tune in, but only if she is for sure going to discuss her jewelry line.


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

she looks best in her favorite colors.... black & gold.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

She has become real busy.She is awesome at promoting the sport.


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

cmherrmann said:


> I'm going to the Bills Packers game in Green Bay just to see Laura!!!!!


I hate to burst your bubble....but the Buffalo Jills don't travel with the team to away games.


----------



## RECON RON (Sep 6, 2010)

Looking good Laura WOW!


----------



## bass-n-fire (Oct 21, 2008)

Definitely a great spokesperson for the sport. Very easy on the eys as well.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

lthrnck03 said:


> I hate to burst your bubble....but the Buffalo Jills don't travel with the team to away games.


Just as well, Bills are gonna get stomped


----------



## slybullseye991 (Sep 28, 2010)

Smokin' Hot!!!!! love that camo.


----------



## shoothathang (Sep 21, 2010)

ya'll better stop talkin' bout my potential new girlfriend:cheer2::wink:


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

I would trade my hunting partner for Laura


----------



## blue25km (Feb 9, 2009)

:jaw: my goodness. i got nothin........... i got lost in the 2 pictures for like an hour is that good? lol


----------



## franzofumi (Nov 2, 2009)

nice CAMS too!!!!!!!


----------



## JVishanoff (Jul 6, 2011)

You're pretty awesome! (and pretty, too!)


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Go Bills...


----------



## Archer 13 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wish I could find a woman like her! Amazing!!!


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

kbrando said:


> Awsome Interview with a great lady!


I totally agree, Laura is a great person, and a great assett for the industry! My daughters love her, and she is a good role model!


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Wow . .............................


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I wonder how many Martins I'd have to buy????????????????????????????????????


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

Holy jumpin crawdaddies - step aside Palin and Brianna Brown - you've just been replaced (stalker dreams).


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

UnlicenseDremel said:


> Step aside Palin


Whoa!!! Sara was an option!!!!!


----------



## bfahl (Aug 25, 2007)

She has a golden ticket in the hunting world........very nice! Very good for the industry, and she seems pretty real!


----------



## Johndeere3390 (Nov 10, 2011)

Believe it or not, I used to talk to her prob three times a week on myspace. She used to give me relationship advice lol


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have seen her post on here a few time.
I wonder if she is going to do a 2012 calender?
Don.


----------



## GlobalMTP (May 6, 2012)

Yeow!


----------

